# pepper mill parts



## bailey h (Nov 2, 2012)

I am looking to make some pepper mills for xmas. My concern is buying quality parts. I'm a believer in you get what you pay for so I am willing to pay for good internal parts. I really dont want to put the effort into making them just to have them work improper after a little use. Some of them I know will get very heavy use including mine. Any help from someones experience would be great.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have made a few pepper mills with the Crush-Grind mechanism, in my case the shaftless style.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...l-CrushGrind-Mechanism-Ceramic-Shaftless.aspx

Also available in the style with a shaft

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005545/16792/Pepper-Mill-CrushGrind-Mechanism-Ceramic-Shaft.aspx


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

These are good kits made here in the US of A.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/4/-/12/53/-/5244/Turners-Select-Deluxe-Pepper-Mill-Kit


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a mill I made using the Woodcraft kit (the version with a shaft.) It says it's stainless steel, made in USA, seems to be working very well.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> These are good kits made here in the US of A.
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/4/-/12/53/-/5244/Turners-Select-Deluxe-Pepper-Mill-Kit


+1 to woodturnerscatalog I have been using them for over 3 years without complaints.


----------



## bailey h (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you now to decide shaft or shaftless. Is one better than the other in performance. If I remember correctly from previous post the shaftless is less complicated to make. This will not sway my choice. I may have to make both and decide. Any opinions on this. Thanks again


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The Crush Grind mechanism is ceramic, so can be used for pepper or salt.

The other manufacturers are typically stainless steel, so good for pepper only.

I think they all will grind the same.

The shafted design allows for more variation in the shape of the mill, since the bottom section is small.

The shaftless design has all the workings on the bottom, so need fatter blank to fit, and the bottom section will not be able to be shaped as much.

More of a "taste great" vs "less filling" decision.


----------



## bailey h (Nov 2, 2012)

Excellent Dave that information will help me make my choice. Thank you to everyone.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> The Crush Grind mechanism is ceramic, so can be used for pepper or salt.
> 
> The other manufacturers are typically stainless steel, so good for pepper only.
> 
> ...


 
Dave,

For a novice/rookie turner, which would you recommend based on difficulty level:

- Crush grind vs SS

- Shaft vs Shaftless

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Burb said:


> Dave,
> 
> For a novice/rookie turner, which would you recommend based on difficulty level:
> 
> ...


This is not so easy.

Crush-Grind is a brand. They make a shaft mechanism which is like other manufacturers. The difference is a ceramic grind mechanism vs stainless steel. If the mill is intended for pepper corns then both work equally well.

If the mill is desired to be used for coarse salt, then the Crush-Crind may last longer since being ceramic it should not corrode as the stainless - may - corrode, depending on atmospheric moisture and the salt level.

I have not made a mill with a shaft design, but this may be easier than the shaftless design.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Look woodturnerscatalog offers ceramic for salt and ss for pepper. Ceramic can be used for both. The pepper comes with a plated steel shaft , and the salt comes with an aluminum that is anodized. The shafts are identified with tape. The kits some time ago were both aluminum. Mikes tutorial talks about sizing the shafts which were all aluminum, but now you can not resize the steel shaft.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Manufacturer here:

http://www.ideas-denmark.com/technologies/allgrind/

Shaftless design gives ease of filling....less pepper corns on the floor.


johnep


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Most of the manufactures of the shaft design also make one for salt and it is ceramic. I've had good luck with the Deluxe brand.
Tom


----------

